# NEED LABELS manufacturer FOR CLOTHES



## flh971 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,
I look for a company to made weaved labels (with my brand) for my clothes? Who would have a good address, please?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

contact http://www.ClothingLabels4U.com

ask for Lisa Rosenberg

Good Luck!


----------



## flh971 (Jan 12, 2011)

ok, thank you...


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes Lisa is great or BCI Labels is also good.


----------

